# DVC properties are now listed



## rmclain73 (Jan 5, 2022)

II has added DVC properties to their list of inventory.  Looks like they are all there.


----------



## crf450x (Jan 5, 2022)

I just tried to add an OGS to one of my MVC deposits and it doesn't allow me to do so.  It states:

RESORTS NOT AVAILABLE
The following resort(s) are not available during the selected travel window, or have been removed based on your relinquishment.
*Aulani, DVC Villas*, Kapolei, HI - ADJ


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2022)

crf450x said:


> I just tried to add an OGS to one of my MVC deposits and it doesn't allow me to do so.  It states:
> 
> RESORTS NOT AVAILABLE
> The following resort(s) are not available during the selected travel window, or have been removed based on your relinquishment.
> *Aulani, DVC Villas*, Kapolei, HI - ADJ


Do you own Ko'Olina? Perhaps a block on Ko'Olina owners being able to exchange into Aulani?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2022)

I think it is still not possible to search resorts added after the last move from II to RCI, even though they are in the directory. May take a few more days.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 5, 2022)

rmclain73 said:


> II has added DVC properties to their list of inventory.  Looks like they are all there.


They’ve been there for two weeks


----------



## crf450x (Jan 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you own Ko'Olina? Perhaps a block on Ko'Olina owners being able to exchange into Aulani?


I used a non Hawaii week. Will check again in a week or so. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2022)

CPNY said:


> They’ve been there for two weeks



They have only been listed on the app - they are now showing on the full site.

As far as Aluani - someone on FB posted they were not able to put in an OGS there and a few other resorts.   They reported they called II and was told that Aluani would not be available for exchange, it will only be available for Getaways.      Take that for what it is worth, we all know II reps sometimes know what they are talking about and sometimes not.   It would not surpise me if Aluani isn't available as it wasn't in RCI either.....but it would surprise me if we start seeing DVC as getaways!


----------



## wimom03 (Jan 5, 2022)

rmclain73 said:


> II has added DVC properties to their list of inventory.  Looks like they are all there.


Did you see Vero Beach?  I can’t find that one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2022)

I see Animal Kingdom Jambo House, which is weird because all of my exchanges into AKL have been Kidani only.  I don't see Kidani.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2022)

wimom03 said:


> Did you see Vero Beach?  I can’t find that one.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see Animal Kingdom Jambo House, which is weird because all of my exchanges into AKL have been Kidani only.  I don't see Kidani.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2022)

I don't see that DAA one in my resort directory.  Very strange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2022)

I would love to get Vero Beach.  I have always wanted to stay there and was going to burn some DVC points for a few nights, but I really couldn't find the dates I needed.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 5, 2022)

mdurette said:


> They have only been listed on the app - they are now showing on the full site.
> 
> As far as Aluani - someone on FB posted they were not able to put in an OGS there and a few other resorts.   They reported they called II and was told that Aluani would not be available for exchange, it will only be available for Getaways.      Take that for what it is worth, we all know II reps sometimes know what they are talking about and sometimes not.   It would not surpise me if Aluani isn't available as it wasn't in RCI either.....but it would surprise me if we start seeing DVC as getaways!


I wouldn’t mind seeing more DVC as getaways than exchange. Marriott can charge $2000+ for those weeks.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Aluani would not be available for exchange, it will only be available for Getaways.


There is zero chance that TWDC will allow II to undercut their rental rates, and if the agreement doesn't prohibit it, I will eat my mouse ears.

Disney may use II as a rental channel---they did with RCI during the recession---but it won't be cheap.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 5, 2022)

mdurette said:


> They have only been listed on the app - they are now showing on the full site.
> 
> As far as Aluani - someone on FB posted they were not able to put in an OGS there and a few other resorts.   They reported they called II and was told that Aluani would not be available for exchange, it will only be available for Getaways.      Take that for what it is worth, we all know II reps sometimes know what they are talking about and sometimes not.   It would not surpise me if Aluani isn't available as it wasn't in RCI either.....but it would surprise me if we start seeing DVC as getaways!


A Getaway for $$$$$


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> A Getaway for $$$$$



And a non refundable one at that.     It will be interesting!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 5, 2022)

DVC offered EXTRA VACATIONS for $$$$ via RCI for a few years when they first went back to RCI.

From the Sightings forum


----------



## heathpack (Jan 5, 2022)

Well I tried to put in an exchange request and the only ones “available” for me to request were Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Copper Creek.

Bay Lake Tower, Riveria, Poly, AKL, Boulder Ridge were all “not available” for an exchange request.

I did not attempt Old Key West or Saratoga Springs.

I don’t see Kidani or Grand Floridian codes in the directory.

I am using a summer 1BR Marriott Mountainside to place the request.  Weird.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't see that DAA one in my resort directory.  Very strange.



Me either


----------



## noreenkate (Jan 5, 2022)

mdurette said:


> They have only been listed on the app - they are now showing on the full site.
> 
> As far as Aluani - someone on FB posted they were not able to put in an OGS there and a few other resorts.   They reported they called II and was told that Aluani would not be available for exchange, it will only be available for Getaways.      Take that for what it is worth, we all know II reps sometimes know what they are talking about and sometimes not.   It would not surpise me if Aluani isn't available as it wasn't in RCI either.....but it would surprise me if we start seeing DVC as getaways!



Taking that as DVC is controlling any and all deposits

So if an Aluani owner deposits I am guessing DVC will than drop SSR into II…wonder if that’s what will happen with other hard to book resorts like VGC


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 6, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Taking that as DVC is controlling any and all deposits
> 
> So if an Aluani owner deposits I am guessing DVC will than drop SSR into II…wonder if that’s what will happen with other hard to book resorts like VGC


That’s obviously what DVC was doing with RCI - no matter which home resort’s points were deposited, DVC deposited mostly SSR, OKW, AKL into RCI (in recent years). I wouldn’t be surprised if that continued with II, unless the contract with II requires some “more desirable” deposits such as BWV, BCV, even VGF, etc., in order to allow DVC owners access to the more upscale Marriotts, Westins, etc. that II can offer.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 6, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> unless the contract with II requires some “more desirable” deposits such as BWV, BCV, even VGF, etc., in order to allow DVC owners access to the more upscale Marriotts, Westins, etc. that II can offer.


This strikes me as unlikely. The RCI catalog was hardly a barrier to sales, and has plenty of great properties a Guide can cherry-pick to show off to prospective purchasers. I suspect the affiliation change was done simply because II offered them a better deal on the corporate account, saving costs. I suspect the change was motivated by the same forces that might lead you to change your tv/internet provider every few years to get the "introductory price."


----------



## rmclain73 (Jan 6, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Well I tried to put in an exchange request and the only ones “available” for me to request were Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Copper Creek.
> 
> Bay Lake Tower, Riveria, Poly, AKL, Boulder Ridge were all “not available” for an exchange request.
> 
> ...




For what its worth Beach Club and Boardwalk are amazing resorts.  Beach Club has the best pool in all of Disney.  Both resorts are a 5 min walk to Epcot and the skyline, and both are within walking distance or short boat ride to Hollywood Studios.  Just spent a week at Beach Club and would go back there or to Boardwalk in a heartbeat.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 6, 2022)

rmclain73 said:


> For what its worth Beach Club and Boardwalk are amazing resorts.  Beach Club has the best pool in all of Disney.  Both resorts are a 5 min walk to Epcot and the skyline, and both are within walking distance or short boat ride to Hollywood Studios.  Just spent a week at Beach Club and would go back there or to Boardwalk in a heartbeat.



We are aware.  We’re DVC members.  I’m most interested in AKL Jambo.  I’d be fine with the others.  But I think the missing DVC resorts (from the II directory) and the weirdness about allowing a Copper Creek but not a Boulder Ridge request tell us that something is amiss still in the II-DVC exchange partnership.  What I’m seeing has zero logic to it.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 6, 2022)

Another data point to add:
I just added all of the DVC codes to my Spring Break OGS. They would only let me add:
Disney HHI
*Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
Disney's Beach Club Villas
Disney's BoardWalk Villas
Disney's Old Key West Resort
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort*

The language said the others were "not available during this time" and/or "based on the quality of my deposit." My deposit is a Premier II resort. So, whether it's demand-based or quality-based, even higher level II deposits might not get a chance to see/search all of DVC for every time period. (The same deposit has pulled DVC HHI in the past, so I knew it would pull at least some of them.)

PS--@heathpack, I did see Grand Floridian and tried to add it, but couldn't. But it is in there.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 6, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Another data point to add:
> I just added all of the DVC codes to my Spring Break OGS. They would only let me add:
> Disney HHI
> *Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> ...



Every DVC resort it is letting you add to your request is a "premier" level. I wonder if people that have an "elite" level resort can request the elite level DVC resorts? I also wonder if someone with a "select" resort or below can request anything.

At the end of the day .... I have no idea how much any of this matters. I suspect it is only (or 99%) going to be SSR (now DSS)  and OKW (now DVO) that we see deposited into II.


----------



## wimom03 (Jan 6, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Well I tried to put in an exchange request and the only ones “available” for me to request were Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Copper Creek.
> 
> Bay Lake Tower, Riveria, Poly, AKL, Boulder Ridge were all “not available” for an exchange request.
> 
> ...


These are the same ones I can add. I could also add Hilton Head, OKW , SSR, but not Vero Beach. I could see Vero Beach in the Directory, but not when I was creating the on going search.  I could add all the others (including Grand Floridian and Kidani), but got the same message as you. They were removed from my search. I don’t think II has everything set up correctly yet. I used a SDO 1 bedroom and tried an independent summer Myrtle Beach ocean front 1 bedroom. Same results.


----------



## emoneybug (Jan 6, 2022)

DVC dropped into RCI 1 bedrooms at the following in the past 2 years.  I don't have access to the sightings board in this forum (would be interested to hear from someone that views that regularly and see what their data summary results are), but this is based on my access to RCI and talking with others that have access to traders using RCI that can see DVC:

#1) by far the most Saratoga
#2) Distant 2nd OKW
#3) AKL less than OKW
#4) rare Boardwalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2022)

emoneybug said:


> DVC dropped into RCI 1 bedrooms at the following in the past 2 years.  I don't have access to the sightings board in this forum (would be interested to hear from someone that views that regularly and see what their data summary results are), but this is based on my access to RCI and talking with others that have access to traders using RCI that can see DVC:
> 
> #1) by far the most Saratoga
> #2) Distant 2nd OKW
> ...



$15 is a helluva bargain, it really is


----------



## Swans5 (Jan 6, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to get Vero Beach.  I have always wanted to stay there and was going to burn some DVC points for a few nights, but I really couldn't find the dates I needed.


I live part time in Vero and love it so much. It’s fun to go the Disney resort for a meal. I think the food is pretty great there. Plus it’s a beach I really like. Fingers crossed for you getting to stay there at some point. You have something that trades II right?


----------



## mdurette (Jan 6, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to get Vero Beach.  I have always wanted to stay there and was going to burn some DVC points for a few nights, but I really couldn't find the dates I needed.



We went once with II and once with RCI and enjoyed both visits.   What is crazy is BOTH of those visits we only left the resort once to explore (and we never went to the beach).    They were both nice relaxing vacations with a bit of Disney spin.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 6, 2022)

Swans5 said:


> I live part time in Vero and love it so much. It’s fun to go the Disney resort for a meal. I think the food is pretty great there. Plus it’s a beach I really like. Fingers crossed for you getting to stay there at some point. You have something that trades II right?


Lots of traders in II.  That would be a wonderful trade.  I would take about any time of year.  

Years ago, we were able to get Disney's Hilton Head with RCI.  The last several years, it has not come up with ongoing searches.  I hope II gets some inventory there as well.  Loved Disney's Hilton Head, but we did miss the Disney theming.


----------



## ppatane (Jan 11, 2022)

rmclain73 said:


> II has added DVC properties to their list of inventory.  Looks like they are all there.


What is dvc?


----------



## ppatane (Jan 11, 2022)

rmclain73 said:


> II has added DVC properties to their list of inventory.  Looks like they are all there.


What is dvc?


----------



## ppatane (Jan 11, 2022)

CPNY said:


> They’ve been there for two weeks


What is dvc?


----------



## CPNY (Jan 11, 2022)

ppatane said:


> What is dvc?


Disney vacation club


----------

